# philippine species



## franco (Mar 12, 2006)

i've been seeing a lot of centipedes in our backyard, i just don't what kind of species they are. what species are most common here in the philippines? they look brown in color and their heads are dark red. is it a s.suspinipes? where and how can i keep them? thanks


----------



## kahoy (Mar 13, 2006)

we need pics...




> good thing you post this here not in scorpions....


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 13, 2006)

hmm, ill go first. put them in 5-10 gallon tanks with secure lids, keep the humudity at about 85%. have about 4-5 inches of peat moss or any safe invert bedding and pack it down. have a few hiding places for them to feel safe. SOoo, since i gace you this great info, how about hooking me up with one?


----------



## emmille (Mar 13, 2006)

*okey*

there are lots of these centipedes of that kind here in the Philippines. i got one last week. it ate mealworms but died after about 5 days. i just put some wood shavings so i guess its the reason why it died because of the dry cage, right? thanks!!!


----------



## Alakdan (Mar 13, 2006)

I guess the set up should be the same as my spinifer's.

Time to go pede hunting again.;P


----------



## Steven (Mar 13, 2006)

Which part of the Philipines are you guys situated ?

some of the more common spec. of big centipedes are:

Scolopendra subspinipes
Scolopendra spinosissima
Scolopendra morsitans


----------



## emmille (Mar 13, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> Which part of the Philipines are you guys situated ?
> 
> some of the more common spec. of big centipedes are:
> 
> ...


hello steven,

i'm actually in manila right now but i've seen those type of centipedes which is like very dark green to almost grey black with red to orange head and tail in my province in negros occidental which is western part of visayas. i search on the list you've given so i guess its most likely to be Scolopendra subspinipes though i haven't seen the others.

...and yes, i guess its set up should be close to spinifer's alakdan.   

Emmanuel


----------



## kahoy (Mar 14, 2006)

havent you remember your biology teacher told ya?
i think your absent


----------



## Alakdan (Mar 16, 2006)

Steven,

I think most of us Filipino members in this board are residing in Metro Manila.  We're right in the big city, but there are still patches of greenery especially in the suburbs where the wildlife still manages to thrive.  I'm pretty sure if we take a closer look in the countryside there are more variety of inverts waiting to be discovered.


----------



## spinnekop (Mar 29, 2006)

I just got back from holiday in the Philippines (province Nueva Ecija and Aurora). Found many scolopendrella (about 8cm long and brown). They only look like a scolopendra. I found many sitting together under stones. I did found an adult female S. morsitans (12cm). (it was just running in the house).
In the Aurora province I met a guy who claimed being bitten in the chest by a 30cm long red centipede with body of 2fingers thick. It fell from a tree onto him. I suppose he was exagerating and refered to S. subspinipes sp. 
Unfortunately, it was not the good season now for searching S. subspinipes.

Nevertheless, to know what centipede you refer to, you have to show an image anyway.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 29, 2006)

it is possible for a subspnipes to reach 30cm, with terminal legs at least


----------



## Steven (Mar 29, 2006)

Ha Geert,.. nice to hear you're back from the Philippines  

I hope you did take alot of pictures ?
was the sc.morsitans you saw this time the same colormorph as the one you did found on the roof earlier ?


----------



## spinnekop (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Steven, yes, exactly the same color as the one catched on the roof but fatter body 

I had 2 of them, the other one had a thinner body but was equaly long and had longer rear legs (so most likely a male). Unfortunately, due to my own stupidity it died before I came back. The heat (35°C) made the encluse to dry-out rapidly. Although I added water every day, I forgot to add the water for 1 day with bad result.:8o 
In the meantime, the fat female is already in possession of Flock.:razz: 

By the way, just a question (for next time I go to the Philippines), do you think S. subspinipes can reach 30cm lenght as Randolph mentioned?


----------



## Steven (Mar 30, 2006)

spinnekop said:
			
		

> In the meantime, the fat female is already in possession of Flock.:razz:


Flock ? is he also getting into Scolopendrids ?  
hehehe i seem to have a bad influence in the Belgian spidercommunity  


			
				spinnekop said:
			
		

> By the way, just a question (for next time I go to the Philippines), do you think S. subspinipes can reach 30cm lenght as Randolph mentioned?


no, i don't think so,... maybe 25cm max. (talking about Bodylength,... without antennae and ultimate legs) 
or if proven otherwise 

and then i still think it will be a Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani instead of Sc.subsp.subspinipes.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 30, 2006)

ya steven, I said INCLUDING terminal legs!!!


----------



## spinnekop (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok, Steven abd Randolph. You both agree on the same thing so I guess it will be true then. Wow, I'll search for S. subspinipes the whole time then next time I visit my parents inlaw.

To Steven, about the bad influence you have on us... you know, if you put a rotten apple in a basket with delicious fruit, all the fruit will become......  
Just joking!


----------



## Steven (Mar 31, 2006)

spinnekop said:
			
		

> To Steven, about the bad influence you have on us... you know, if you put a rotten apple in a basket with delicious fruit, all the fruit will become......
> Just joking!


hehehe,.. you weren't present on the last meeting,... i've infected 2 more members allready (i had some young subspinipes with me last Sit-meeting  )

The virus is spreading fast


----------



## Myst (Jun 9, 2017)

I found a centipede..  I don't know what to do with it..  What do I do?  ...by the way it's a ethmostigmus trigonopodus...  I think


----------

